# "Offense" Have you done it????



## chunkeymonkey (Mar 13, 2007)

This is fun to do. Just read the "offense" and if you've done it, you owe that fine. Keep going until you've read each "offense" and added up your total fine.
You don't have to confess your answers, just the amount of your fine.
Smoked pot -- $10

Did acid -- $5

Ever had sex at church -- $25

Woke up in the morning and did not know the person who was next to you-- $40

Had sex with someone on MySpace -- $25

Had sex for money -- $100

Vandalized something -- $20

Had sex on your parents' bed -- $10

Beat up someone -- $20

Been jumped -- $10

Crossed dressed -- $10

Given money to stripper -- $25

Been in love with a stripper -- $20

Kissed some one who's name you didn't know --$10

Hit on some one of the same sex while at work-- $15

Ever drive drunk -- $20

Ever got drunk at work, or went to work while still drunk -- $50

Used toys while having sex -- $30

Got drunk, passed out and don't remember the night before -- $20

Went skinny dipping -- $5

Had sex in a pool -- $20

Kissed someone of the same sex -- $10

Had sex with someone of the same sex -- $20

Cheated on your significant other -- $10

Masturbated -- $10

Cheated on your significant other with their relative or close friend --$20

Done oral -- $5

Got oral -- $5

Done / got oral in a car while it was moving-- $25

Stole something -- $10

Had sex with someone in jail -- $25

Made a nasty home video -- $15

Had a threesome -- $50

Had sex in the wild -- $20

Been in the same room while someone was having sex -- $25

Stole something worth over more than a hundred dollars -- $20

Had sex with someone 10 years older -- $20

Had sex with someone under 21 and you are over 27 -- $25

Been in love with two people or more at the same time -- $50

Said you love someone but didn't mean it -- $25

Went streaking -- $5

Went streaking in broad daylight -- $15

Been arrested -- $5

Spent time in jail -- $15

Peed in the pool -- $0.50

Played spin the bottle -- $5

Done something you regret -- $20

Had sex with your best friend >-- $20

Had sex with someone you work with at work --$25

Had anal sex -- $80

Lied to your mate -- $5

Lied to your mate about the sex being good --$25
Tally it up ...... Something fun to do.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok I just did this and wound up with $615
OPPPPS I had some fun somewhere.


----------



## waldo (Mar 13, 2007)

My total comes to $245


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 13, 2007)

I haven't read all the way down... but I'm completely shocked by the "sex with a Puerto Rican" thing, can't even think straight. 

Jeez, is sex with a fat girl on there too?? I suspect that would be a hefty fine!

FFS.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 13, 2007)

210.00 bucks.

Chump change.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 13, 2007)

$100.50  I think I had like 5 things on that list.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 13, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> This is fun to do. Just read the "offense" and if you've done it, you owe that fine. Keep going until you've read each "offense" and added up your total fine.



If I score just once for each event - maybe 300 bucks.
If I score for each time for each event - $1,000,000,000,000.57


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 13, 2007)

$75.50. I'm glad I wasn't the only one who peed in the pool.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 13, 2007)

Hmm...I just tallied up mine.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 13, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> $75.50. I'm glad I wasn't the only one who peed in *the* pool.



I knew I felt foreign pee.
Damn you!


----------



## imfree (Mar 14, 2007)

I've only done $200 worth of damage, I need to have more fun.


----------



## Ash (Mar 14, 2007)

$260

more characters


----------



## rainyday (Mar 14, 2007)

$165


extra characters


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Mar 14, 2007)

$70

I obviously need to get out more...


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 14, 2007)

Eew? .....


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 14, 2007)

$315.50  :doh:


----------



## BBWTexan (Mar 14, 2007)

$345.50

That's right, $345.*50*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 14, 2007)

Umm - 465.00:blush:


Amateurs! pfffffffffffffffftttttttt


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 14, 2007)

$250.........


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 14, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> $250.........



HA!!! Now who's the Dim slut huh!! Me that's who ME!  

Am I supposed to be proud of that???
:doh:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 14, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> HA!!! Now who's the Dim slut huh!! Me that's who ME!
> 
> Am I supposed to be proud of that???
> :doh:


Just because you're going through everyone on myspace....


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Mar 14, 2007)

$265.50 ...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 14, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Just because you're going through everyone on myspace....




Oh please I am NOT a Myspace whore - I'm a Dim whore - get it straight!! :batting:


----------



## XGuy (Mar 14, 2007)

$85.50, I must be a good boy. Though I only gave myself $15 for the toy because solo-sex should only half-way count 

And the drunk driving shouldn't count because it was a block and I was good to drive (maybe was under legal limit dunno, but under 21 so not really).


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 14, 2007)

$295.50  
The pot... Well, my friend bought it because our high school kept loosing and it made the games more interesting...
The drunk driving was because I was the only one with a car...
The thefts were just a faze
Peeing in the pool... I didn't enjoy it...

I forgot what the other ones were...

fa_man_stan


----------



## Tina (Mar 14, 2007)

$440.

*runs away*


----------



## Friday (Mar 14, 2007)

$530.50 but I think I should get credit for never having been caught at any of it.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Mar 14, 2007)

Until I see another with a number this high.....I'm not telling :blush: 

well ok not too far above Friday's my fine is $545


but I didn't pee in the pool.


----------



## Friday (Mar 14, 2007)

Honey, we've all peed in the pool  , I just haven't done since before I started school.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 14, 2007)

wow, only $250, lol. And I thought I was "wild", lol. 

And to all of you with $0.50, lol, you pool peeers!!!!! Ive NEVER done that, hehe. (oops add $5 for a lie, lol)

I don't get caught doing much....cos well I'm a goody two shoes mostly, so when I AM bad....I get away with it.

Reminds me of this time in High School when I wrote a VERY sexual poem...and a teacher found it....and blamed it on my friend...even though I was begging the teacher to punish me cos I had written it. I was accused of trying to cover for my friend So we both got detention. I guess it is the innocent face, lol.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 14, 2007)

$65. I haven't lived...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 14, 2007)

$320..... I don't know if I'm boring or not.... I'm kind of impressed that I did that much!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 14, 2007)

330.00 I think I'm pretty tame. HUMMM maybe I need to rethink things.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 14, 2007)

$445.50

Gadzooks! My sister is right, I *am* a deludenoid.  :doh:


----------



## Jes (Mar 14, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I haven't read all the way down... but I'm completely shocked by the "sex with a Puerto Rican" thing, can't even think straight.
> 
> Jeez, is sex with a fat girl on there too?? I suspect that would be a hefty fine!
> 
> FFS.



i don't know why 'drive drunk' is only $20. And how is 'been jumped' an offense YOU committed?

what if I"M a puerto rican? 

and the pot one--is that $ for each time, or...?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> i don't know why 'drive drunk' is only $20. And how is 'been jumped' an offense YOU committed?
> 
> what if I"M a puerto rican?
> 
> and the pot one--is that $ for each time, or...?



I didn't even SEE the pot question up there.

$455.50


----------



## Jes (Mar 14, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I didn't even SEE the pot question up there.
> 
> $455.50



yes, it's easy to forget certain questions. haha.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 14, 2007)

Tame life, I guess.

$315 if making love to your best friend includes your wife/partner.  

....ok. Didn't think so.  

$295, then.

And, no. I actually have never pee'd in a pool. Puked in one. Had.....well, nevermind.

$295.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> yes, it's easy to forget certain questions. haha.



The 'sex wiht a puerto rican' question has been removed so I can't see what the fine for THAT was.


----------



## HugKiss (Mar 14, 2007)

$610.00!!!!!!!

I'm a BAD girl!


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 14, 2007)

$545.50

And Proud Of It, Dammit!!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 14, 2007)

$470.50

And so...now--where do we go to claim our cash and prizes (?)


----------



## imfree (Mar 14, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> $320..... I don't know if I'm boring or not.... I'm kind of impressed that I did that much!


 Hahaha!!!, Violet, at least you're not as boring as I am at $200
worth of damage. Now if HUGGZZ were $1 each, I could be in for a really
hefty fine.LOL


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 14, 2007)

$300.50, but all the seams on my panties are sewn securely, so it's okay.


----------



## curvluver (Mar 14, 2007)

450.50

(Am I a bad person for having this score????)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 14, 2007)

What are you people out there doing?

$175.50. Apparently I was too busy peeing in the pool to get too down and dirty.

PS: I'm completely against the "sex w/ a Puerto Rican" one and I'm really glad its gone cause its totally racist and shit...but I do have to say: I coulda used those points!


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 14, 2007)

$920

You are hard pressed to find shit I haven't done lol


----------



## imfree (Mar 14, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> $300.50, but all the seams on my panties are sewn securely, so it's okay.


 Hahaha!!!, I like that one.


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 14, 2007)

curvluver said:


> 450.50
> 
> (Am I a bad person for having this score????)



You not even half way to my score, dont feel that bad lol


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 14, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> Ok I just did this and wound up with $615
> OPPPPS I had some fun somewhere.




WOW!! I wish I was having fun with you or at least having your "kind" of fun!!!
I thought I was a bad at at $390.50
Yes, I've peed in the pool but only because someone swam in my toilet!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 14, 2007)

Australian Lord said:


> $65. I haven't lived...



It's from being shameless, Godless Americans!! We should all be as reserved and socially refined as our brothers and sisters "Down Under"
Hmmm, Down Under sounds like some deviant term unto itself. I wonder?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 14, 2007)

$505...see I'm not that bad. :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> $100.50  I think I had like 5 things on that list.



I was wondering if someone was going to list that "all too telling" 50 cents....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2007)

$310..... I was surprised to find I'm such a tramp :blush: :doh:   

Btw, why does giving oral in a moving car have such a high fine? I mean, is that a bad thing....? :blink:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 14, 2007)

FYI this test is providing much fun in my office today. Verrrrr interestin.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Mar 14, 2007)

$325. 

I think the getting drunk at work for big ol' 50 bucks skews me a bit though, because I'm pretty "staid." 

One boss would turn off the phone lines and start passing around drinks. He was always telling me "You're not drunk enough! More booze for you!" b/c it takes a lot of liquor to actually get to me. If it wasn't for that ONE time, it wouldn't have made the list.

But thanks for providing a handy-dandy checklist for me to work on(!)


----------



## curvluver (Mar 14, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> $505...see I'm not that bad. :batting:



I think we should treat these offences as something to strive toward to get a higher score (that's what we did in college with the purity test....).


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 14, 2007)

$310.50 for me.
Stacey


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 14, 2007)

$505.50

When I first started reading it, I thought I was going to have a low amount, because of the questions about drugs, and excessive drinking and stealing. 

But lol when I got to some of the sexual questions, I was surprised at how fast that added up


----------



## scarcity (Mar 14, 2007)

Shitty 180,5 dollars


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 14, 2007)

Friday said:


> $530.50 but I think I should get credit for never having been caught at any of it.


My point exactly! $610....and a good portion of 'em I'd do again!


----------



## RedVelvet (Mar 14, 2007)

610 for me as well....do I win something?


----------



## GWARrior (Mar 14, 2007)

$600 for me. Damn good thing we really dont have to pay these fines. Id be broke!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 14, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> The 'sex wiht a puerto rican' question has been removed so I can't see what the fine for THAT was.




20 bucks. Ugh. Disgusting question.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 14, 2007)

i'm reading these and giggling. They're funny. I am a pool pee-er my score is 140.50 I guess i'm pretty tame huh


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 14, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> 610 for me as well....do I win something?



Yes! A night out with me! How's that for a boobie prize?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 14, 2007)

$275 and some change for me...Who knew that anal sex would cost so much...


CRAP


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Mar 14, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I haven't read all the way down... but I'm completely shocked by the "sex with a Puerto Rican" thing, can't even think straight.
> 
> Jeez, is sex with a fat girl on there too?? I suspect that would be a hefty fine!
> 
> FFS.



I should come up with a modification one for a dimensions special and post and see how everyone does.........


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 14, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> I should come up with a modification one for a dimensions special and post and see how everyone does.........



LOL< that's a good idea!! Belly rubs?? Feeding? Pictures?

Flashed your belly in public? hahahah


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 14, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> LOL< that's a good idea!! Belly rubs?? Feeding? Pictures?
> 
> Flashed your belly in public? hahahah



Holy Cow..lol I'd be right at the maximum amount I think.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 14, 2007)

$566.50 I must be a BAAAAAAAAAAAD mushroom :huh: 

Gonna go hide my blushes in me wellies now


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 14, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> I should come up with a modification one for a dimensions special and post and see how everyone does.........



I think that's a fabulous idea! In my head they're split twixt FAs and BBWs, like (just to get it started):

* FOR FA*s

Loitered around Lane Bryant entrance at the mall $10
Cut out a "before" pic for leisurely perusal $10
Seen _Hairspray_ or _Zuckerbaby_ more than once $5

....something like that.

Although I guess the point is to be naughty, isn't it. So the list could start tame and work its way up to "regularly fantasize about sex with Clarissa Dickson-Wright's arm fat" or "have had sex with Clarissa Dickson-Wright's arm fat" or whatever.


----------



## Isa (Mar 14, 2007)

$170. I need to get out more.


----------



## Friday (Mar 14, 2007)

> Btw, why does giving oral in a moving car have such a high fine? I mean, is that a bad thing....?



Green Eyed, think stop signs and red lights and what happens if the driver is distracted...and what happens when he slams on the brakes!:shocked:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 14, 2007)

$95.00
Crap... I'm still broke whether it's a fine or a donation to me.


----------



## Risible (Mar 14, 2007)

$550. And, no, I'm not bad, I'm just.... *seasoned*.


----------



## Donna (Mar 14, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Yes! A night out with me! How's that for a boobie prize?



Hold up there, missy...I think you BOTH need to come with me....I've got your prize. :happy: 



Friday said:


> Green Eyed, think stop signs and red lights and what happens if the driver is distracted...and what happens when he slams on the brakes!:shocked:


 Or when your hair gets caught in the steering wheel. At least that's what I've been told. :blush:


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 14, 2007)

585.50 for me


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 15, 2007)

I can't actually decide if this is a contest I want to win.

Um.....

925

 

Knotty One and I seem to be siblings in depravity.


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 15, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I can't actually decide if this is a contest I want to win.
> 
> Um.....
> 
> ...



Wow... I honestly thought no one would beat me lol. Can I give you a hug for making me not feel like a bad person for being the only person w/ a ridiculusly high score ^_^


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 15, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> Wow... I honestly thought no one would beat me lol. Can I give you a hug for making me not feel like a bad person for being the only person w/ a ridiculusly high score ^_^



Yes! We can comfort each other. 

*hug*

And hey, it just means that we're...um...open to new experiences. Or something.


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 15, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Yes! We can comfort each other.
> 
> *hug*
> 
> And hey, it just means that we're...um...open to new experiences. Or something.



New experiences are good, very good. I'm, thinkin more so that it means we have no shame and are not afraid to live. Of course these are all good things ^_^


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 15, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Seen _Hairspray_ or _Zuckerbaby_ more than once $5



Woohoo! I actually have an offense now. I've seen Hairspray twice on cable. Neverheard of Zuckerbaby. 




> So the list could start tame and work its way up to "regularly fantasize about sex with Clarissa Dickson-Wright's arm fat" or "have had sex with Clarissa Dickson-Wright's arm fat" or whatever.



I can honestly say I've never fantasized about dorking someone's arm. Besides, I don't even know who that is. I'm gonna go check google.


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 15, 2007)

$210 for me. I must live a sheltered life.


----------



## imfree (Mar 15, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> $210 for me. I must live a sheltered life.


 Hahaha!!!, Kathy, I did $200 worth of damage, myself. HUGGZZ and
other BHM/FA offences, if listed, would have raised my fine considerably!!!LOL


----------



## Sebrena_Canada (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow $785.50  

Of course, it has been a few years since I've been a *bad* (or should I say fun?!) girl.... this thread is bringing back some memories :wubu: 

I only counted each "offense" once and was dissapointed that a few things were left off the list...  

What about sex in the bathroom at a bar?, sex in the backseat and getting caught by the cops?, ever had bruises on your wrists from the night before (oops did I say that outloud?), and the list in my brain continues... lol  

Of course if I ever meet any of you IRL you will find out that I'm a reformed bad girl and would NEVER do any of those things again  

well except for....​


----------



## ATrueFA (Mar 15, 2007)

$140, guess I need to get out more also....


Dave


----------



## Red (Mar 15, 2007)

£310  *eeeep*


----------



## Pink (Mar 15, 2007)

$750 those sex questions added up fast :blush:


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 15, 2007)

I was thinking I would be proud of my score after reading the first few questions--however, I got a $286 fine and that is about 281 dollars more than Icare to admit. (tee hee)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 15, 2007)

440.50. But there are still SO MANY THINGS (mostly not on that list) that I want to do!


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 15, 2007)

I had a moderately wild life.....

$645.50


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 15, 2007)

ATrueFA said:


> $140, guess I need to get out more also....
> 
> 
> Dave



Bah! Not even close to my amazingly low score.


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 15, 2007)

$315


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 15, 2007)

Red said:


> £310  *eeeep*



gotta give you snaps for converting the currency


----------



## supersoup (Mar 16, 2007)

psh. my number is absurd.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 16, 2007)

$310.50.....yes add my name to the list of pool pee'ers :blush:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 16, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> $275 and some change for me...Who knew that anal sex would cost so much...
> 
> 
> CRAP



Is that a pun??


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 16, 2007)

$515.50 for me.


----------



## curvalicious (Mar 16, 2007)

115.50, but I wanna be bad!


----------



## Canonista (Mar 19, 2007)

$575.50 if you fine for having committed certain offenses.

WAAAAAAAY more than that if the fine is per offense.

How about "Lied about being on the pill or sterile"? Both sexes have used the "pregnancy will not result from this encounter" lie to justify the "parting shot"....

How much is that fine?


----------



## Canonista (Mar 19, 2007)

curvalicious said:


> 115.50, but I wanna be bad!



Hey, we're both in Michigan. When it warms up we'll go for a ride in my Jeep some night and rack up fines fifty cents at a time!


----------



## mango (Mar 19, 2007)

*A tame $265.50



*


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 19, 2007)

mango said:


> *A tame $265.50
> 
> 
> 
> *



LIAR!!! You are wild and crazy...I've heard the stories!


----------

